

How do I find a mentor? (for startup) - ced83fra

What are the best ways to get in touch with a mentor ?<p>For anybody who&#x27;s about to rush into creating their own startup, or for those who have recently startup it, it&#x27;s always a good idea to benefit from tips, experience, network, inspiration, encouragement, energy from someone who has been through kind of the same thing.<p>So how have you meet your mentor ?
======
um304
There's another thread going on with the same question:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9400288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9400288)

Some of the answers there are very interesting.

As for myself, I got a chance to help a local body of entrepreneurs to
organize their meetup events. Working closely with them has helped me make
more meaningful relationships than formal mentorship/advice requests to
strangers.

------
ced83fra
Last point, I live in Hamburg, Germany.

